# engine swaps to altima?



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

My 2.4 ka engine is ok. But i have been doing a little homework and discovered sr20det motor.Some capable of 250h.p.'s stock. I need this kind of H.P. is it possable to put this motor in my 93 altima?Or can i acheve this H.P. with my stock engine. I seen a picture of a blue altima in N.P.M.D)labeled the bluebird sss attessa. This car was awsome. Turbo AWD! I dream of this kind of power from my nissan. Please help my to achieve my goal. Or should i go to sleep and dream some more. YOUR BROTHER, I NEED MORE H.P.


----------

